# Waxing Your Plow



## spacolee (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok this might be a stupid ? but I have never waxed my plow someone on here was talking about it and I might give it a try. Can anyone tell me what kind of wax I should use.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

spacolee said:


> Ok this might be a stupid ? but I have never waxed my plow someone on here was talking about it and I might give it a try. Can anyone tell me what kind of wax I should use.


I have done it when they were new but if snow is very sticky I keep a few spray cans of silicone in truck and spray plow and that helps for a while.


----------



## PlowKid150 (Nov 3, 2003)

Use some Crisco cooking spray or Pam... if u dont have any silicone.....

KEv


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

i wax with carnuba paste, then use pam before a storm if it is wet and heavy.


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

I've never waxed any of my steel blades. I just try to get them painted every year before the snow falls.
I did try some 3M Wax on the poly blades to clean the black tar off them and it does make them more slippery. Also "Son Of Gun" Spray works good.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

A good floor wax (polish) ought to do, as well, and be a little more durable.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

streetsurfin' said:


> A good floor wax (polish) ought to do, as well, and be a little more durable.


Not so sure about that as car wax is made to bond to paint, floor wax is not.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Any good car wax. I use Simonize. Just apply right before the season starts (to minimize the effect of sun, rain, dust etc on wax over the summer). Then reapply annually after sanding, priming and painting as needed. The first year I waxed the back of the plow,too. I suppose I should continue that, too.


----------



## fga (Dec 2, 2003)

I've never waxed a plow before. does it make any noticeable difference, or is it really to protect from the elements? seems like a good idea either way, just wondering what the real benefeits are?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have worked in the ski industry for Manny years as a snow cat operator. We used a product called (glide) or blade wax, it's made by a company called FALLINE. We spray it on our blades and attachments, it works for about a week or so.(man made snow is wet when it's fresh, so when you try to push it' it sticks to your frozen blade instantly. The blade wax helps to stop it from sticking.) Haven't seen a real need for it on the plow trucks but, once in a while when the temp falls and your pushing wet snow and the snow is sticking to my blade i think about this stuff. Has any one else used this product?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I spray mine with WD40 each time I go out to plow.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*snow sticking to plow*

My Fisher is in its second season and I waxed the front of the blade before the snow fell, no snow sticking to blade where I waxed it(just plain old turtle car wax) but it did stick to the part I did not wax, the trip edge.


----------



## TLC Ken (Sep 25, 2004)

I just reinforced the wings on two of our plows, using some 2 inch square tubing along the back of the moldboard to reinforce. There are only 4 structural ribs on the back of our unimounts, the PRO model has more springs and more ribs. But I was going to powder coat it, I may take it down today. Anyway, they have a plastic coating they can add to the powder coat that makes things very slick, like when the plow was new. It's just that spray paint isn't as slick as when the powdercoat was new on the blade. I've never tried wax, but we don't get heavy wet snow too often.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Of topic, but funny avatar Ken. That was a good movie.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i use silcone or wd40


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

I just stripped and waxed some office floors, it occured to me to try that wax on my plow. Havent had enough snow to make any real judgements yet.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

*candle wax*

i have used wd40, fuel oil, oil, and candle wax. the candle wax lasted the longest but took the longest to put on also.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

How about butchers wax.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

We wax the plows with carnuba paste before every storm. We also wax the lights and the front end. Makes all the gunk sheet off better after the storm.

Any of the paste waxes will work, just don't put it on too heavily.


----------

